# good homes desperatly needed



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i am hoping to find these 3 wonderful birds homes.
the first bird is approximately 10 years old, she is crippled and has deformed legs, she walks on her elbows.
she is the sweetest little bird (the sweetest pigeon i have ever met) and just wants to cuddle and be loved, she would be a wonderful indoor pet, she can fly well and lands well.
the beautiful red bird is named crazy she is not a pigeon, she is a person at least she thinks so, she will follow you all over your house and loves to snuggled on your chest, she also needs to be an indoor pet, she has no interest in other pigeons only people, she loves to be complimented over and over the more you compliment her on her beauty the more she shows off.
the last photo is of a male who has a wing droop, i was hoping he would be able to be released but it turns out he just can't fly well enough, he loves the ladies and i would love for him to be in a closed loft, his only interest is in the ladies, he is also at least 10 years old, he could be older he was found as an adult.
i cannot keep any of them and they will soon be going back to the person i wintered them over for, she nor i have the time to give the 2 girls all the love and attention they deserve, and it's sad to think that poor old man will be doomed to live the rest of his life in a cage all alone.
please if you can help call me asap, i'm pretty sure they will be going home with her on monday
thanx
jodi
978-375-9555


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Altgirl35: I do like that first little female 10 year old disabled feet bird that could stay in my birdroom as well as my house and I could eat breakfast and have coffee with and if she could fly and land in the summer time I could put her in my beautiful loft at times for company from other female pigeons and I am not breeding birds so her age would be fine.
Just got attached by her beautiful loving eyes...c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh, I hope you get her c.hert.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Altgirl35: I do like that first little female 10 year old disabled feet bird that could stay in my birdroom as well as my house and I could eat breakfast and have coffee with and if she could fly and land in the summer time I could put her in my beautiful loft at times for company from other female pigeons and I am not breeding birds so her age would be fine.
> Just got attached by her beautiful loving eyes...c.hert


She is sweet looking isn't she? And sounds as though she would be good company. But if put in the loft, I think you'd have to be there with her, as an aggressive bird could hurt her. Are your females separated from the males?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes my females are separted from the males and of course I would make sure everything would be okay for her would not want to put her in any danger in her condition. I do have a handicapped entrance for pigeons to go out the the bathing concrete sunshine area for her to get in the sun and lounge around with the other ones if she would like and I just know she would take advantage of this aspect of my loft with a bathing tub that is more safe for her and she would be sharing this with one foot a beautiful female checked feral that just loves her baths and I would take it from there to see what her capabilities are and adjust accordingly for her benefit but mostly I want her to be inside with me at times because I miss having a bird not have breakfast with me.c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Spirit Wings and I hope so too and also hope the other two birdies are placed in a good home as well and I will keep you all posted...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I had a feeling you would be missing having a bird to share breakfast time with. LOL.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like that would be a wonderful home for her, the woman who brought them all to me is coming to see the release of all the healthy ferals tmrw so i'll talk to her about it.
how would we get her out to you?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess we would have to ship her and I have a friend who would help me with the details because I have never done this before and its scarey to me..But anyway maybe you could fill me in on how this is possible..and I could get the address of my post office near my house to ship her to and I would pick her up if I have to wait there all day---scarey---c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They put your phone number on the box, and you let the P.O. know that you are expecting a bird, and to call when when it gets in. And they will call you to go get him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That"s good to know but I would continually check anyway--nervous MaMa..c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also pay to have the bird flown to you for about $100., which may be better in this case since the bird is disabled.
If you are interested, we can get you the airline info...right Jay?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was like that when Aries came in today. A nervous wreck!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a alert looking bird--looks like a good breakfast companion--especially when I have my coffee and Rosie got used to flying to the sink if I ran the water on and it didn"t phase her and she took a shower in the sink as long as I did not approach her--she was a full grown wild feral pigeon who is out with the females in the loft now and doing very very well and she loves baths and lounges with the rest of the birds--acclimated really well considering her wildness and its ashame she can never be released because of her wing but she sure does love her pigeon candy from Foys....c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also pay to have the bird flown to you for about $100., which may be better in this case since the bird is disabled.
If you are interested, we can get you the airline info...right Jay?


I think you missed this post.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes we could! I have a little handicapped bird coming to me in a couple of days from the west coast. The thoughtful girl who rescued this little one didn't want him going through the mail, as that is harder on the bird, and flying is a lot faster. So she is flying him out. We will pick him up at the airport on a Friday night.
Continental seemed to have the more affordable deal. You could check them out.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Charis: Altgirl35 is checking with another person and will keep us posted on whats happening with the pigeon and they have not given it to me yet so we will see and I am not getting my hopes up at this time..Charis is there a difference between airline tickets and mailing by the post office--don't really know would like the information if there is a difference---the best way for the birdie....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just look at how pretty that old bird is with the blue tinting in the light and the white feather color around its eyes--neat alert looking bird--and it just sits there looking at you--how adoreable---I am going to call the airlines for the hell of it just to check and it won't hurt to know....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. It is more flying, but worth it. Especially if it is a handicapped little one who really can't move around too much in a box for so many hours.
And I think you are going to get the bird.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Time now for me to aggravate the airlines and I am going to check and see how we do this thing---do I need to send them a box--for I have a neat stainless steel one with water cups and everything--wonder how they work this---I need to call them...and now I am going to check the internet see what planes we have here from Mass...c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

c.hert said:


> Charis: Altgirl35 is checking with another person and will keep us posted on whats happening with the pigeon and they have not given it to me yet so we will see and I am not getting my hopes up at this time..Charis is there a difference between airline tickets and mailing by the post office--don't really know would like the information if there is a difference---the best way for the birdie....c.hert


The bird can be mailed for about $45. including the shipping box. The airline ticket is double that amount but it would be much less stressful for the bird as she would avoid the PO all together. Well work the extra money if you can afford it.
Jay...what is the airline that is $100.?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The girl who sent it to me needed to put it in a kennel with water dish. And she needed my name and address and phone number, before the girl could book the flight. They also said that I would need to show I.D. when I pick up the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I already posted that the better deal was with Continental.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would rather it fly and I am checking into this....c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I already posted that the better deal was with Continental.



Sorry. Thanks for letting her know.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I called up a few airlines and it is confusing to me and I am going to check with fedx and see how long it would take to get here and then compare so far continental seems the most pet friendly and united has direct flights but no one to talk to just a taped question format--and frontier is good but not a lot of information and they referred me to other airlines for direct flights but no one to talk to--frustrating this is--and the person in Mass would have to have a kennel and I guess I would have to mail this back unless I wanted to buy one for 50 dollars (a small one) and also I do believe the PO would be more convenient to mail from but (how long would it take) and would the baby have food and water--how would this work????? Well I will wait until I see what Altgirl35 suggests--but I did check into this--thanks Charis and Jay3.....c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can also try Delta Dash

Terry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Tawhatley: Thanks I will call that number...Just got off the phone from Continental--the best one so far and they would have to ship it in a kennel (small size) and it has to have a perch inside but feed and water container from the outside plus some sort of a curtain on the outside ??? It cost 75.00 and .38 a pound and it would be a minumin of 7 hours with a layover in Newark but this depends on what time they ship it and they would have to make these arrangements according to their time table.. I will also call Delta-Dash like you suggest and find out about them as well (cargo). This is turning into a eye opening experience and its becoming fun just to find out information...Thanks for the imput.....Altgirl35 will talk to the people tomorrow about the birdie and tomorrow I am going to have a chat with Fedx to see how that works......c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she's not able to make it today but i talked to her about flying her out and she is afraid she will die if she is shipped..sigh.. she's coming tmrw help me convince her.
sounds like you will really love her.
she is a dear bird she kind of does these cute little hops when she's coming to see you it's so cute.
do you have pics of where she will live c.hert?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think because of her condition Continental might be the best bet--been checking into things--I have some pictures of my loft but not my bird room and the rest of my house but it is more than adequate. The arrangements would have to be made at your end and let me know where to send the money for her flight if the owner decides to let her go to the beautiful colorado mountains (city of denver)--send me a message---with the information...Hope you find a home for the other two as well...c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope you can get her... you sound pretty determined to make it the less stressful possible for the bird. Get the owner to read this topic !
And I hope you can find a home for the birds! I know it's a though job with dogs (like normal dogs and even puppies), and I can't even start to imagine how hard it probably is to find homes for handicapped birds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just checking into this information is a eye opener and all this is something that I will need to know about but this is the first time and boy its nerve wreaking if you know what I mean..Thanks for the up and up Pawbla and the bird would have a good home here and I need a friend to have coffee and eat breakfast with in the morning and I miss this--and sometimes I even grab a pigeon out of the loft--most of them are so used to this it doesn't phase them anymore--because when I look around at them and I see one maybe with dirty feet--I"ll say you have dirty feet ---the bird gets really suspicious and I look the opposite direction and grab it---the birds have caught on now and when I say you have dirty feet they immediately fly away--so now I am thinking of newer tactics--I love my birds--dirty feet means they come to the house and I wash them and give them small seed and pigeon candy from foys...They keep me jumping...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You may have to learn to say "dirty feet" in French or Spanish or something. Pigeons are very smart and learn very quickly.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your not kidding...c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry i havn't been on.
here's what's going on, she is absolutely against shipping or flying no matter what i say, i'm so sorry.
she came today and picked up crazy the red piji, she was going to take the crippled but i told her i want her to stay with me, at least here i can give her some attention and she can have free flight in my rehab room, plus if i get any babies maybe she will help foster them.
i would still like to place her, but it would have to be somewhere driving distance, i do love her, she's such a sweetie
i couldn't bare the thought of her being cooped up in a cage 24/7 it's bad enough she can't walk well i don't want her flight taken away either.
as for the old man, i took him over to a friend of mines place who has ducks, chickens, doves, peacocks, quail and he is going to live in his enclosed area with the ducks and doves unless i can find someone with a closed loft.
i feel bad that he doesn't have other pigeons he can live with but it's better than being in a cage all alone.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am disappointed but life goes on and I have sent you pictures of my beautiful loft and you should get them in a few days.. I don't know what problems there are on you end you should never have posted that post to begin with if there was no way you were going to place the birds in homes for them with people that would take excellent care of them---I take this personal---and no way will I ever do business with you---and I will wish the pretty little pigeon that can't walk too well a good good life and best wishes to you in all your lifes endeavors.....c.hert


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

C, hert, I am so sorry that this did not work out for you! It is understandable that you are hurt. I am sure that it was not altgirls intention to hurt you or upset you. Surely she feels bad how things have worked out. Please don't take it personally as I feel that they are trying to do what is best for the little sweety. I will keep you in my thoughts. Once again I am sorry that this did not work out and that you are hurt by it.
~melissa


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

mtripOH: You are just so sweet---thank you so much and this made me feel better and maybe some one else will need a good home for a bird that cannot be readly placed-one that I could have breakfast with and put on the girls side of the loft at other time so they can get sun and bathe and feel like a pigeon should feel and if it is old one--who cares--its the quality not the quanity. Thanks so much for you regards...c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it's not me c.hert, if it was only up to me i would have let her go to you in a heartbeat, you sound wonderful and it sounds like you have a wonderful home, and i know in my heart you would have loved and spoiled her.
i just could not convince her that she would be okay being flown out no matter how i tried, and i tried and i tried, i was hitting a brick wall with her.
she just could not be reasoned with no matter what i said.
she put me in a very awkward position, on one hand she wanted me to find homes but on the other hand she doesn't think anyone can do better than her which is ridiculous because she is essentially a hoarder and has so many animals that none get the attention they need.
it's a very long story, she hangs onto perfectly healthy wild birds, it took me 6 months to convince her to release 8 robins and 7 starlings last year, i have to handle her with kid gloves so i can convince her to do the right thing for the birds, if i'm to rough on her she will shut me out and the birds that end up in her care will suffer, so i have to be careful.
please remember that it was nothing to do with you AT ALL, only how far away you are.
my sincere apologies for hurting your feelings
jodi
i wish i wouldn't have posted it either


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That makes me feel a whole lot better for I thought it might have been personal and it is ashame about that lady and her mental conditions and like you say its good to have a foot in the door and keep trying with her maybe when you get the loft pictures that I sent you could show them to her and the minimum of flying time with a connecion in Newark is only 7 hours and thats not hard on old pigeons because they are in airline carriers and have more room and I believe better attention--so keep working on her--thanks for explaining more in detail and you must learn to communicate more with people who you are dealing with especially when their hopes are high...Thanks for the reasonings. c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> You may have to learn to say "dirty feet" in French or Spanish or something. Pigeons are very smart and learn very quickly.


Pies sucios in Spanish 

I'm sorry you couldn't get the bird, c.hert.
Can't you lie to this person, Jodi  ?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Pawbla: "Pies sucios" I said it the best that I can and to tell you the truth this morning the different sound really got all the birds attention and they for a few seconds stood still trying to listen to the new words---this might work....Thanks...Yea Jodi can you lie to the person?? Thanks ......c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> Pies sucios in Spanish
> 
> I'm sorry you couldn't get the bird, c.hert.
> Can't you lie to this person, Jodi  ?


I already suggested that to her.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

We should be ashamed of ourselves on Easter and all I can say is :Lie to the ----- person as well...We should be ashamed....That bird was precious wasn't it with those beautiful eyes--did you see the white feathers around them??? Oh Well...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Altgirl35: Maybe if you tell her that you can place the birds in the same home and heck ship them all to me (two by mail) and (one by plane) and since am thinking about adding on to my loft (6.8) I will be able to accomodate them and as far as the sexy one is concerned he already has friends (tulip and speckles)..See what she says to that..if it is not already too late...c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

amoonswirl is taking the oldman today, yay!! i'm going to meet her tonight, i'm so happy for him, i felt bad leaving him at my friends farm, lots of birds but no pigeons, she has a couple of single gals for him .
as far a lying to my friend about mamacita the little crippled girl if i do it will have to be down the road, i just can't do it right now, she visits and brings me birds , she made me promise i wouldn't ship or fly her anywhere
we can talk more about it down the road, right now she is going to stay here with me


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats good and at least she is in a good home for now....c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, I was joking about lying! Do not take everything I say as pure truth.

I'm glad you found a home for that pigeon.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pawbla--You were joking---but I wasn't ---and thanks for the imput you did give and now I am trying to adopt another pigeon that needs a home too so we will see how this goes.. I figure anybody who has a mental condition and they are hoarding animals that they can't take care of propertly and one discovers a real good home it is not beyond my book of ethics to lie to get the animal in safe and wholesome condition and to tell you the truth I was proud of you for saying that even in a joke as it was meant to be and thanks once again for your nice post....c .hert


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

C.hert you have a very big heart and lots of love. may I suggest adpoting a house bird from Elizabeth at Mickacoo.org She has lots of birds needing homes!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

NYBOY: Thanks I am doing that now but she has not responded to my message as of yet and I like that bird Pablo on her web pages for Mickacoo and also I hope she gets that other one out of jail...waiting for response and will keep everyone posted.. Thank you for your kind words .. c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> amoonswirl is taking the oldman today, yay!! i'm going to meet her tonight, i'm so happy for him, i felt bad leaving him at my friends farm, lots of birds but no pigeons, she has a couple of single gals for him .
> as far a lying to my friend about mamacita the little crippled girl if i do it will have to be down the road, i just can't do it right now, she visits and brings me birds , she made me promise i wouldn't ship or fly her anywhere
> we can talk more about it down the road, right now she is going to stay here with me


Hey Jodi! I'm within driving distance to you. Just tell her I'm adopting the little cripple girl and send her to c.hert. You have enough to do without having to babysit this headgame person - what she doesn't know won't hurt her, and you'll still get birds from her. AND the little girl will get a loving home to be pampered in - as she deserves. 
So let me know - if you lie, I'll swear to it 
Just want to add - I don't like to lie, but if it will help this little bird - I'll do it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Hey Jodi! I'm within driving distance to you. Just tell her I'm adopting the little cripple girl and send her to c.hert. You have enough to do without having to babysit this headgame person - what she doesn't know won't hurt her, and you'll still get birds from her. AND the little girl will get a loving home to be pampered in - as she deserves.
> So let me know - if you lie, I'll swear to it
> Just want to add - I don't like to lie, but if it will help this little bird - I'll do it


Waynette, I already tried that. Didn't work.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think about it, things just have to cool off first.
i got your pics c.hert your loft is AWESOME!! i love it, like i said i have no doubt about how well you will care for her.
she won't be a bottom dweller, the only time she is on the floor is when she eats and drinks, her favorite place in my rehab room is on top of a 260 gallon reptarium that i have on it's side and covered with fleece blankets right by the window, she seems to go back and forth to the laundry basket i have upside down on top of the cabinet in there.
i think she likes the reptarium spot the best cause its soft and puts no pressure on her joints, she has big callouses on her elbows (knees) and they are starting to soften up more and more.
wherever she would spend the majority of her time it should be padded well, i do lots of laundry...sooo much laundry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Take your time and think about it Altgirl35 because I know how attached one can get to their birds especially a special needs one. I use plush soft cat circles with a soft black inner cotton liner--you can get them in the store---and I have two windows that I open up or should say pull the blinds up all the way so that the bird room birds get sunshine and I have 6 diamond doves in four small cages but they at times fly around the room and I have a stairway (handmade crooked one--all wood---that goes up to shelving for privatecy with two windows in the summer that air comes through and the birds all love to sit up there and of course make noises sounds like a recording especially when fire engines go past --every body chirps ahead of time to let me know they are coming---. Your bird would be brought into my kitchen and would be given food on her private area with her cushion by the radio and I would have my coffee and try to entice her to jump or fly to my table with different seeds as I eat my cereal or eggs or whatever and would offer her some--most birds reject my offerings --but some will eat lettuce and hard boiled eggs and popcorn (plain no cooking or seasoning) and all like the pigeon candy from Foys and others just like hemp seed (fattening) but we decide and just hang out for awhile while I have my coffee then when I leave I put the birdie back to the large cage that looks like Jay3 cage and leave it open with a shallow bathtub in front of one of the windows on a table shut the hardcloth wire door and bye bye I go off to somewhere work or shopping or friends or something but mostly I stay home--I am a home buddy and hate to leave my home...When it gets warmer she can join or he whatever can join the other birds in the loft--with females this bird will go---and who knows might meet a friend for I have maybe two birds coming and one of them is going in with the females and also there is rosey waiting for a friend she has a mild broken wing and can't be released---so thats my day and if you want pictures of my bird room I would be willing to get a camera and take some --disposal ones at walmart...take your time and decide my home is welcome to this precious 10 year old bird and don't knock yourself out for it either--be happy everything is fine.....c.hert


----------

